# I will stay a Protestant until the day I die!



## dudley (Oct 20, 2012)

I am Proud to be a Protestant. Through Gods grace I was made one of the elect and by his saving grace alone I am now also a Son of the Reformation and staunch avowed Reformed Protestant. I was at one time a Roman catholic; a series of circumstances led me to become a Presbyterian.

It is wonderful, awesome and great to be a Reformed Protestant. It was two years ago this week I made my affirmation of faith before the congregation of the First Presbyterian church and was received into membership of the church. It was the Sunday before Reformation Sunday. I love being a Presbyterian. I am proud to be a Protestant. I thank God for bestowing his grace on me. I have found a saving Lord and now have a personal relationship with the Lord I never experienced or had as a Roman catholic. I renounced Roman Catholicism completely and embraced Protestantism and became a Presbyterian. I am now completely Protestant in conviction and Reformed in doctrine.
Sola Scriptura—The Scriptures alone for matters of faith and practice 
Sola Fide—justification by faith alone 
Sola Gratia—by grace alone 
Solo Christo—in Christ alone 
Soli Deo Gloria—all to the glory of God alone 

Michael Patton said and I feel the same way now…..
“I love the faith and stance of all those who, traditionally or not, are Christocentric, believing Christ—the God-man—is the center of all things. But everyone must understand that I am Protestant for a reason. I simply believe that it offers strengths that are stronger than the strengths of other tradition. I also believe that its weaknesses are not as weak as the weaknesses of other traditions”.

If you are Proud to be Protestant as I am than it is also important to have Protestant conviction. I believe all Protestants and Presbyterians need to have and profess a strong Protestant conviction. I believe Protestant conviction means we must take a stand alongside the great Christian leaders of the Protestant Reformation. The two pillars of Protestantism I think are namely a positive witness for Christ, and protest against error. We must cherish and defend our Protestant heritage.

Many Protestants not just Calvinist Presbyterians have become too lax in defending the principals of the Protestant Reformation and the reformers. I as a former roman catholic see the gross errors. I also see the need to defend and promote the cause of the Reformed faith and Protestantism.
Protestantism involves protesting against error, but also propagating the Truth. A Protestant, therefore, in the true sense, is one who not only protests against the corruption’s, abuses and apostasy of Roman Catholicism but also bears faithful witness to the fundamental principles of the Gospel as set forth in the Word of God.

I am now a Protestant by conviction. I believe that the Bible is the sole, infallible rule for faith and practice (2 Timothy 3:16-17) and that one is justified by faith alone apart from works of the law (or sacerdotal observance; Galatians 2:16). I will not and cannot reject these claims for a false sense of unity. I will not and cannot give allegiance to the pope in Rome or observe a ritual that, for all intents and purposes, offers the body and blood of Christ as a sacrifice, making a mockery of the finished work of Christ. I will not and cannot reject the authority of the Scriptures for the authority of popes and councils that can, and do, err. I will not and cannot trade in my security in Christ alone for salvation for the sacerdotal treadmill of Rome. I will not and cannot give up my hope in the gospel for a false gospel that cannot save. By the grace of God, I am a Protestant, and by the grace of God, I will stay a Protestant until the day I die.

In faith in Christ alone,
Dudley Davis


----------

